# Panther in the woods



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok I was walking in the Charlotte Harbor Buffer Preserve, don't know if your familiar with my area in Florida, but my husband and I with my one dog, the Aussie, and we saw something on the road up ahead my Aussie went after it I was so scared. My husband thought it was a deer cause it leaped over the fence. After I gathered my dog we were discussing what we saw and decided to go back and look for tracks. I had told my husband it was not a deer but a coyote. So when we walked back, there it was on the fence, a Florida Panther, OMG, I have never seen a wild one before, but when we saw it sitting on the fence it wasn't running anymore, so of course we turned and took off...lol I'm sure it wasn't interested in us but sure did scare the  out of me!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko:

Just thought I would share won't be walking alone out there anymore:tongue:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow! Thats awesome, they are so rare that not many people at all have ever seen one in captivity, never mind in the wild. Do you think your Aussie actually chased it?
Reminds me of when we were driving through Colorado (I think), going up this deserted highway and up ahead crossing the road was a mountain lion. A big one. Slowly crossed the road and went into the bush. My lasting impression was how big it's feet were. I don't think anyone believed me though. At least you had proof!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

all i can say is wow.....scarily awesome.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow that's pretty neat. Pretty but I would have been a little scared myself. I sure wouldn't want my dogs going after it. Pennie I believe you. I have never seen one in the wild and we have allot of them around here. I have seen a few dead ones they bring in during hunting season, wouldn't want to go up against them.

I have had people tell me that they had been walking down a path in the Mountains and the hair on the back of there neck stood straight up and they turned around and there stood a Mountain Lion. I guess the body knows.

Don't you wish you could have gotten a picture of it.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes my Aussie absolutely chased it, I was scared out of my mind he wouldn't listen to me. He just took off running and I know thats not good, then I saw it jump the fence, a cattle fence with no bob wire on it. At that time I didn't know what it was so I was relieved my dog didn't hurt it if it was a deer. But when we went back to check for prints in the sand and I saw it on the fence and it was watching us like we were watching it. Was kinda freaky. When I saw it jump down from the top of the fence and realized what it was I was scared. My husband just stood there watching it as I ran up the way with the dog. But he is crazy like that...lol. 

I thought about the picture when I got home, I do bring my phone sometimes, but when walking in the woods by myself I usually bring a gun just in case and my phone, but my husband was with me so I feel a little safer..


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

MollyWoppy there has been several reports of a panther on PineIsland also I didn't believe it till today!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, we lived in Florida for 4 years and all we ever saw was gators and fleas. Now I hear all about rattlesnakes, panthers, and all kinds of creatures down there that can eat up your dogs. 

I'm glad your pup didn't tangle with it. Take a picture next time, with a telephoto lens!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> MollyWoppy there has been several reports of a panther on PineIsland also I didn't believe it till today!!!


Is that right? I can see that in a way, there's a lot of open land there too. You wonder how it gets across all the roads and the causeway though. I've also read where they've been taking donkeys, goats and cattle up in Sarasota way. The city also put out a warning about coyote's on Aqua Esta Dr in Punta Gorda, there are photo's of them there. I think someone's small dog was taken (although, people the gossip goes round like wildfire here so you take that with a grain of salt). 
BTW, the reserve I go to is actually at the PG end of Burnt Store Rd, not the Pine Island end, I had my parklands mixed up.

And, yes, I never even think of taking a photo when something like that happens, I just stand there like a dick going 'wow, awesome man!'


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We have them here too, but you hardly ever see them. I have only seen one and heard one. Thats really scary to hear. They sound JUST LIKE a woman screaming. It will send chills up your spine!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Holy crap! Like Re said, awesome and scary at the same time. I would love to see a Florida Panther in the wild, under the right circumstances of course lol.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

We have been privileged to see FL Panthers about 3 times, mostly in nearby conservation land. Unfortunately, their habitat is still shrinking, making interaction between them & pets all too frequent. 

Contributing to the problem is the fact that people whose property abuts on conservation land are not careful when leaving their pets unattended in their yards during the dawn or dusk hours. That is the hunting time for coyotes, panthers or bobcats, so who do you think gets the blame for Fluffy being an appetizer?

My BIL used to live in the Rockies in Alberta, and he told me that people where he lived NEVER let their pets out during those hours in their yards. They just knew better!

FWIW,


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wow. That is incredible. I about passed out when I had a face to face encounter with a raccoon. I might just have a stroke if I saw a real panther.


----------

